# Farrier recomendations in suffolk - Mark Thompson?



## madhector (2 December 2008)

I have decided to change farriers, I am just not happy letting my old farrier carry on shoeing my new horse as he does like to leave the toes long and I just cant risk it. So any recomendations for excellent farriers in suffolk/norfolk area? Sort of around eye/diss?

I have been recomended Mark Thompson but dont have any contact no. for him so if anyone has his no. could you pm it to me please?


Thanks


----------



## Dirtymare (2 December 2008)

What part of Suffolk are you in?
Have you looked on the Farriers Registration Council Website?


----------



## madhector (2 December 2008)

Stradbroke area, sort of on the edge near norfolk


----------



## Dirtymare (2 December 2008)

Have a look at the Farriers Registration Council website, there is a Mark Thompson on there who is in Bungay. Has contact details etc.
Dont know how well he shoes as not from you neck of the woods.


----------



## kit279 (2 December 2008)

See if you can get Martin Beadle - he's excellent.  Does the remedial shoeing for Rossdales and also does Sharon Hunt's horses. PM me if you want the number.


----------



## mandk (2 December 2008)

Personally I would not go just by the farriers reg - simply from personal experience that just cos they the registered on there, does not mean they are any good! Although agree that your farrier should be registered on here.

Our farrier is fantastic.  We have lived here (between Thetford &amp; Bury St Edmunds) for 5yrs and have tried a few farriers - our current one has been with us for over 3 years now and we have no plans to change at all.  He is the best farrier we have ever had (not just in this area) - so highly recommend him - great at his job, genuine person &amp; reliable! 

Not sure if his is taking on people or not - suppose it depends where you are and how many horses etc........ if you are interested I can PM you.


----------



## madhector (2 December 2008)

If you could pm me his name and number that would be great, thanks


----------



## Happytohack (2 December 2008)

Have friends who use Mark Thompson and they are very happy with him.  I have Jonathan Cane (comes from near Attleborough) and I certainly wouldn't dream of changing, he is the best farrier I've ever had - not sure if he is taking on any new clients though.


----------



## Dirtymare (2 December 2008)

Agree with you there Mandk. But theoretically they must shoe to a certain standard and are at least qualified.
I dont always trust word of mouth either. Have been recommended supposed good farriers in the past and have'nt been happy with their work.
I too have the best farrier, and wouldnt think of changing. Perhaps we have the same farrier????????


----------



## Finnbob (2 December 2008)

Gordon Storeys good (and not too bad on the eye if you want something nice to look at!)


----------



## cellie (2 December 2008)

Ill tell him that next time I see him lol


----------



## Finnbob (3 December 2008)

hehe he knows! We always tell him its the only reason we use him!


----------



## foraday (4 December 2008)

Have pm'd you


----------



## highlandponymad (22 January 2009)

hi,im also looking for a new farrier,have had many in my area,they are either too rough with the horse,unreliable or leave thier toes too long,i have used martin beadle before when my horses had treatment at rossdales,but didnt know he did private shoeing,dose he come out or do you have to take them to him? dose anyone have his number?
thankyou....i'm desperate!!!!


----------



## highlandponymad (2 February 2009)

hi do you have martin beadles phone number? im desperate for a decent farrier and have used martin before when my horse had treatment at rossdales.thank <font color="pink">  </font>


----------



## highlandponymad (3 February 2009)

hi,sorry to but in on your conversation about farriers...
i too am desperaty searching for a new farrier having been seriously dissapointed with several farriers for one reason or another..i have had martin shoe my horse a few years ago when he had treatment at rossadales vets...we live quite near to newmarket and would love to have him shoe my horses...do you have a contact number for him or do i have to contact rossdale vets...thanks would be really gratefull as im getting really desperate!!! sue 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 <font color="pink">  </font>


----------

